

Learn Something Every Day - kwellman
http://cargocollective.com/learnsomethingeveryday

======
mhb
How can these not have reference links to click on?

------
cellularmitosis
Ugh, the ui for browsing the comics is inconsistent and "makes me think" (the
next comic is in a different spot each time, forcing me to hunt for it). the
xkcd interface is significantly better than this, and probably took much less
time to implement.

------
guynamedloren
Ridiculously simple implementation, yet somehow ridiculously enticing.

First thought - "this is silly."

Second thought - "might as well click another. they've already got me here and
it'll just be another few seconds.."

Third thought - "oh my god, I've been here for 5 minutes and I'm still
clicking!"

Concept proven. A job well done. Startups should be taking notes.

------
techbio
Good follow-through-on-something project. I have too much trivia in my head
already to follow this, but it might inspire enough to sell some quality
markers.

